# Happy Birthday



## Flatlander (Aug 18, 2004)

Almost missed it!

Happy Birthday Datu Dieter! :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2004)

Heppy burpsday to you,
Heppy burpsday to you,
Heppy burpsday Herr Dieterrrrrrrrrrrrrr,
Heppy burpsday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Sarah (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001 

 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Datu Dieter!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 18, 2004)

Dieter,

A day late, yet not forgotten. 

Happy Birth Day


----------



## DoxN4cer (Aug 19, 2004)

A belated happy B-day, Dieter.  I tried to send you a birthday PM, but you box was full.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Dieter (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey wow, what an honor.

Thank you all.

I am sorry I did nor reply any earlier, but I just returned today from my holiday and I did not have Internet access for 2 weeks. I did not know I could survive this 


Anyway thanks, and I hope to see some of you next year.



Dieter


----------

